# How to build a Solo Survival Quinzee



## EricBTTA (Feb 14, 2019)

Here's a quick "how to" video on building a small one man Quinzee or snow hut for winter camping and survival. It was -25 degrees celcius or -13 Fahrenheit when I constructed this shelter. Not luxurious meant to be warm for survival, let me know what you guys think.

- Cheers


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Great post!!!!..

thanks for making it !!!


----------

